# What made me into an FA?



## Tad (Oct 26, 2009)

Some of these are serious possibilities......some not so much 

- some strange alignment of genes.

- I was short sighted since I was a kid, and didnt realize it (and get glasses) until I was 12, and even then I didnt wear them regularly for a few more years, so I instinctively came to prefer wider figures that were easy for me to make out.

- at some critical moment of my infancy I saw a kind fat person and imprinted on them.

- I listened too many times to the nursery rhyme: Jack Spratt could eat no fat/ his wife could eat no lean/ and so betwixt the two of them/ they licked the platter clean and I didnt like any fat on my meat, so clearly I was meant to marry a woman who really liked eating fat, and I thought that meant she would be fat.

- really most people would be FA, if it were not for societal brain washing, I just happen not to be good at following the group.

- It was a reaction to thin & active parents, I idolized fatter and slower bodies as what was not available.

- When I hit puberty, the only girl in our class who had developed was chubby, and she imprinted on me as what a woman should look like.

- I, for one, blame the reverse vampires, in league with the Rand Corporation

- I was a chubby kid who loved to eat, who was told he shouldnt be chubby and shouldnt like to eat so much, so I wanted to find people who would like being chubby and loved eating, and I thought Id find them in other fat people.

- I was probably born prone to marching to my own drummer, and one of the ways that this manifested was in preferring fatter bodies over thinner ones.

- As a youngest child I was carted around a lot, and often put down on the ground to sleep, where Id be looking up at people. I absorbed that foreshortened view of the human figure as how they really should look.



Anyone have any others?


----------



## moniquessbbw (Oct 26, 2009)

Very cute post. My nephew married a chubby girl and I would like to think that is because he had me in his life. He use to spend hours as a baby sleeping on me. As he got older and began to talk he always said how soft fat is. Now he is married to a chubby girl and they had a chubby baby. Which is so ironic because his mother can't stand fat people.


----------



## Tad (Oct 26, 2009)

Monique: see, under the "any others" category you could suggest "- he had a BBW relative who influenced him" or something like that. I know some people have suggested that could be why they are an FA, but it didn't apply in my case, so I didn't list it. I hope someone will


----------



## Flutterby68 (Oct 26, 2009)

How about.....

because you looked at the skinny girls of your acquaintance that were supposed to be the "beauty standard" and decided if you got remotely amorous, you'd break the poor thing into pieces... and you're rather not date and/or have sex with easily breakable people.


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 26, 2009)

In my case emerging from the womb was full of things hard, cold and frightening and the fat nurse looked soo soft, warm, and safe, that I imprinted on her. Or maybe I just looked at her tits and thought, "BUFFET"!!!!!
Rollhandler

P.S. Anyone that knows me knows the part about the tits is a joke since I like the tiny ones but I include it here since at birth I was disorientated and probably hungry, so who knows.


----------



## kioewen (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmm. This thread is going in the humor direction, but I think the O.P. asks an interesting question -- What does make a person prefer fuller-figured women over the modern, abnormal societal norm?

I'd say it's two things, mostly:

1. A biological predisposition to prefer larger women. Nature, not nurture -- I firmly believe this.

2. Sufficient inner resolve to reject societal norms in general in favor of one's own inclinations. The majority of men qualify under point 1, but far fewer couple that with point 2. Most men bury their true desires deep down, suppressing them, out of a fear of social ostracization, and out of a belief that if society believes one thing, and they believe another, then something must be "wrong" with them, therefore they are impelled instinctively to adjust.


----------



## joh (Oct 26, 2009)

What made me into an FA? The undeniable fact that BBWs are attractive? I honestly don't think there is a specific reason. Sure maybe there is something genetic about it, or the culture I grew up in influenced my sexual preferences, but it can't be proven (-- yet). So until that day... I'll say the reason is because curves rule ;-)


----------



## Starling (Oct 27, 2009)

I was a pretty delish little kid in that from about kindergarten to the sixth grade I was chubby, had huuuge glasses, buck teeth, and a speech impediment. It was cool. Anywho, these days I have some cute glasses that I wear on occasion and that's about it. But I'm attracted to fat guys pretty much exclusively, I loooove guys in glasses, and I even think buck teeth and speech impediments are sexy. Analyze that one, now.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know what made me into an FA. It could be the fact that my family is pretty chubby (we're not small at all), and that it just seemed the norm for me. I don't know, but I enjoy being one.


----------



## bdog (Oct 27, 2009)

I wanted a life that was harder than being gay but easier than being a transvestite. Not sure I hit the mark but I tried. 

Also, titties. 

And, ass. 

Possibly porn helped push me <further> in that general direction, based on what I liked at age 16 and what I like today.

Regardless, I'm glad I am, and can't imagine my life any other way.


----------



## KFD (Oct 27, 2009)

I have just always liked larger, more fuller women! I think I made a post skull-f*cking why I like what I like somewhere on here...


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 27, 2009)

I find this kind of discussion interesting because no matter how many times I address such questions, i always see something new. THANKS

For me? i believe the questions are phrased backwards. I will use an analogy to illustrate. I think we begin as omnisexual beings, and then learn to reject parts of the whole. I believe our taboos make most of us strictly hetero, when it seems more natural to be bisexual; and those who are gay seem (IMO) to be a version of that too (contrary to what some say). I think racism is learned, not natural. I think we learn to prefer meat or prefer vegetables, but begin as omnivores.

I think, too, that it's natural to like women of all shapes. When I was 20 I really did like women of all shapes, although i no longer find thin women attractive. I believe something in our lives --trauma? conditioning? --leads us to reject some part of the whole. Perhaps as a child, we may be roughly handled as an adult, and learn to fear those who are larger than us. Or we are so busy with peer pressure that we never discuss our own innate preference. 

I would add that I think that a closet FA is not a real FA. It's not a choice, not something you can suppress. It's part of who you are.


----------



## choudhury (Nov 13, 2009)

It's a puzzling question. When I was 4 or 5, I was pudgy, and although I had a lot of friends at the time, I was also _extremely_ hurt by instances of teasing that this generated. I ended up losing the baby fat (partly because at the age of 5 or 6 I put myself quietly on a 'diet' involving no desserts and minimal bread, of all things) and I've been thin ever since. But I do wonder whether that experience of being 'fat' somehow got transmuted into a sexual desire for a fat partner. The psyche is a mysterious thing :huh: I wonder if professional psychologists have any handle on how these sorts of preferences are formed? Anybody know?

A more prosaic, socio-biological explanation is that some amount of variety in sexual/reproductive preferences makes sense in a species. Diversity in body types might just be a genetic advantage, and FAs just happened to draw the BBW card in the 'sexual preferences lottery.'


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 14, 2009)

I liked boobs and the thin chicks never had any, then I transmogrified into an ass man, then a belly dude, then a thigh guy. Now I am re-born I have all the perv powers of my previous incarnations.

I think I have the makings of an adult cartoon here...


----------



## Never2fat4me (Nov 14, 2009)

In terms of the nature vs. nurture issue, does anyone know if their dad's are FAs too? I am adopted, so my experience wouldn't contribute much from the nature side, and my dad was of a generation who didn't talk about feelings (the only thing I can tell is he liked average size women, since my mother is one), so I cannot say I was influenced by his preferences from the "nurture" perspective.

Chris


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Nov 14, 2009)

Who the hell knows? But I have a few theories:

-Mom is skinny, maybe the Freudian Oedipus thing weirded me out, so I went opposite. 
- I am very much an old school "man". Big, muscly, hairy and physically powerful. So, in reaction to that, I want an old school woman. Soft, feminine, and extra plush and squishy,lol
- I am very sensitive to the sense of touch. BBW are the ultimate "touch" person's thing. Come on, juicy goodness, freakin sensory overload!
- I'm a very creative, artistic person, and, at least to me, the BBW body is so detailed and exquisite due to all the curves.
- If you combine the last two theories you have: "Man looks at BBW, has an idea what she feels like, imagines it, then he's in heaven".
- To agree w/ Tad, I HATE being told what to do, whether it be what kind of show to watch, what to listen to, or what type of woman is beautiful.

Oh, dad appreciates what he calls "renaissance" women, But I'm pretty sure he likes smaller women too. So, he might get it a little, but not to the larger end of the spectrum.


----------



## vermillion (Nov 14, 2009)

choudhury said:


> It's a puzzling question. When I was 4 or 5, I was pudgy, and although I had a lot of friends at the time, I was also _extremely_ hurt by instances of teasing that this generated. I ended up losing the baby fat (partly because at the age of 5 or 6 I put myself quietly on a 'diet' involving no desserts and minimal bread, of all things) and I've been thin ever since. But I do wonder whether that experience of being 'fat' somehow got transmuted into a sexual desire for a fat partner. The psyche is a mysterious thing :huh: I wonder if professional psychologists have any handle on how these sorts of preferences are formed? Anybody know?
> 
> A more prosaic, socio-biological explanation is that some amount of variety in sexual/reproductive preferences makes sense in a species. Diversity in body types might just be a genetic advantage, and FAs just happened to draw the BBW card in the 'sexual preferences lottery.'



wow...being 5 and putting yourself on a diet? that makes me sad.


----------



## Verdant (Nov 14, 2009)

kioewen said:


> Hmm. This thread is going in the humor direction, but I think the O.P. asks an interesting question -- What does make a person prefer fuller-figured women over the modern, abnormal societal norm?
> 
> I'd say it's two things, mostly:
> 
> ...



A very cogent statement; one other consideration: perhaps the so-called biological predisposition could be equated with certain innate abilities. 
It takes more mental effort to process a fat woman's body than a thin woman's body. There is literally more to take in and more stimulation. Perhaps FAs are simply men with better-than-average spatial reasoning skills.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 19, 2009)

nurture (or lack thereof) > nature


----------



## zosimos (Nov 21, 2009)

My FA nature came on so strong and early that I have to think it is either genetic or karmic, rather than caused by anything in my environment. I mean, I can remember having an intense, detailed fantasy in which I fed a girl in my class up to immobility, when I was only SEVEN! 

IMO, the archeological evidence strongly supports the idea that feederism was going on for a significant majority of European pre-history. I like to think I represent a modern echo of THIS culture - 

View attachment malta sleeping lady neolithic.jpg


View attachment malta.jpg


----------



## Adrian (Nov 22, 2009)

zosimos said:


> My FA nature came on so strong and early
> I mean, I can remember having an intense, detailed fantasy


As far back as I can remember, I have had an affinity for 'women of size!" As a pre-schooler, I remember having crushes on my friend's older sisters who were BBW. I am just "wired" to find BBWs/SSBBWs attractive.


----------



## The Fez (Nov 22, 2009)

Genetics. Sort of. It's similar to how you wouldn't inherit being gay, for example, but it's still something that you're born with.


----------



## MrRabbit (Nov 25, 2009)

Either I was born with it, or it got imprinted from early childhood onwards. I have a preference for big for as long as I can remember.
I do not have fat parents or family members, so that option is ruled out for me.

If there are any identical twins FAs, it would be interesting to know if there twin brother is an FA as well.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't really remember exactly what truly got me into realizing that I was an FA. It was was a number of things that influenced me at the time, I first realized it when in school there was this really chubby girl, with a belly that was incredibly round for her size. Wasn't really fat, just overly chubby with a lot of fat in the gullet. But I sort of felt more attracted to that feature where other teen guys would only go for girls with big boobs and all that stereotypical goodness. 
I was confused at first, but then I went fishing through the web and stumbled onto some BBW fanart on dA. When I first saw this, I loved it. I spent whole nights just surfing through the web and look at artwork of fat woman in unusual situation. I was confused though, thinking why do I like this and am I suppose to like it? But then I found out about the term FA and looked as there was an entire community of people with the same interest as I did. 
So later on, I accepted myself as an FA and kept it my own secret, for now at least maybe...


----------

